# LWJGL Rotation



## RalleYTN (5. Apr 2015)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich bin gerade dabei eine Java Spiele Engine mit LWJGL zu schreiben, allerdings bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Ich möchte das Spielobjekte, wie zum Beispiel ein Würfel sich um ihren Mittelpunkt drehen. Und man soll Spielobjekte mit der Kamerarotation um den Punkt der Kamera drehen können.
Also das Spielobjekt soll aus der Sicht des Benutzers immer an der seleben Stelle auf dem Bildschirm bleiben, auch wenn man sich dreht.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen, denn ich bin nicht allzu gut in Trigonomitry.


----------



## Androbin (6. Apr 2015)

In einem rechtwinkligen Dreieck sind die beiden Seiten am rechten Winkel
die Katheten und die Seite gegenüber des rechten Winkels die Hypotenuse.

*Sin*us( Winkel ) = *Gegenkathete / Hypotenuse*
*Cos*inus( Winkel ) = *Ankathete / Hypotenuse*
*Tan*gens( Winkel ) = *Gegenkathete / Ankathete*

... mit einem Winkel zwischen einer Kathete und der Hypotenuse, einer
Gegenkathete gegenüber des Winkels und einer Ankathete an dem Winkel.

PS. Es heißt "Trigono*metrie*".


----------

